

A dungeon game that teaches kids to code - newz2000
https://github.com/newz2000/dungeon-game

======
tehansen
Very cool indeed! Can't wait for my kids to get a little older to enjoy this
kind of learning experience. How old is your kid?

~~~
newz2000
He's 11. Something happened rather suddenly right around the time of his
birthday. He went from not the slightest bit interested in how the computer
worked to wanting to code. It's fun!

